# REO & PPO Seasonal Lawn Maintenance



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I know HUD season opens up at the begining of april, I have been hearing alot of private banks start at begining of may? Does anyone have any info on this? Im wondering about Michigan? 

Thanks


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

I work for a few local banks here, typically unconventional loans. They start grass cutting when I let them know it's time.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> I work for a few local banks here, typically unconventional loans. They start grass cutting when I let them know it's time.



And they don't get recut unless needed. This is how things should be..............


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> And they don't get recut unless needed. This is how things should be..............





True dat.



I think the reason that the banks are so hard and fast on the every two weeks is that they've been burned by some one claiming to know more than they did and the property ends up with high weeds etc and goes into violation.
Like I posted on CT at some point...... some of these municipalities are VERY expensive and way over the top on their fines, fees and the prices they allow their subs to charge for mowing down high weeds.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

My experience is that some townships charge from $75 per hour for a knockdown to $250+. That's no trim or clean up, just bring in the heavy equipment and cut the grass off at the ankles. Always made me wonder why our bids would lay on someone's desk when they were certainly cheaper that the other alternative...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> My experience is that some townships charge from $75 per hour for a knockdown to $250+. That's no trim or clean up, just bring in the heavy equipment and cut the grass off at the ankles. Always made me wonder why our bids would lay on someone's desk when they were certainly cheaper that the other alternative...






That is cheap.


Add a 0 to the 250 and you might be half way there on some that I've heard about out of CO. Fines, surcharges and admin fees etc they all add up so quick.

And the service companies would STILL let a property go to violation rather than take a $300 bid for initial mowing.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

There are lots all over town that are all overgrown, code violations posted, and what do they all have in common?


SAFEGUARD!!!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Why...that can't be. They contract with professional landscaping companies to handle the mowing now.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Its not a problem exclusively with one National.

SG, FAS, MCS, BofA etc etc are all guilty.


----------

